
Dear ImGui: Bloat-free Immediate Mode GUI for C++ with minimal dependencies - gilad
https://github.com/ocornut/imgui
======
jamesu
This is very useful if you want to cook up quick GUIs for tools. Used it in a
few projects now, and I've been very satisfied every time.

